# New Coach?



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Rick Carlisle, Adelman, Larry Brown, Mike Fratello, Stan van Gundy and other coaches are available...If we are blessed and Brian Hill will be gone, which coach do you prefer for our team?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Throw Billy in there after today's articles.

I'd prefer Adelman, I feel he'd suit the players we have here and increase the tempo. I can see our players and the roles they'd play in his offensive sets. Defensively, we have the interior players to always cause problems regardless. Something Sacramento didn't have inside. The best defensive teams in this L are created from inside the paint. Although I wouldn't expect us to be a great defensive team with Adelman as coach, I feel we'd be sufficient. Our offense is the main problem at the moment.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Carlisle I'd stay away from. Seems to be an extremely good coach who rubs a lot of people the wrong way.

Adelman would be a good choice. I'd love to see Adelman attempting to use Darko like he used to use Webber and Brad Miller in the high post. That is the type of role Darko _should _be playing. And there are some similarities in style of play between Bibby and Nelson.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Brown would be more of a pain in the *** than a help.
Fratello is garbage.
I wouldn`t mind Adelman or Van Gundy (as a second option).


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> Carlisle I'd stay away from. Seems to be an extremely good coach who rubs a lot of people the wrong way.
> 
> Adelman would be a good choice. I'd love to see Adelman attempting to use Darko like he used to use Webber and Brad Miller in the high post. That is the type of role Darko _should _be playing. And there are some similarities in style of play between Bibby and Nelson.


That's exactly what I've been harping about to anyone and everyone that will listen. Read my comments on my blog, the post about the coaching moves. I went into a bit of detail. Hedo and Redick could play Peja's role as the shooter, Nelson as Bibby, Darko in the high post, and unlike the Kings we'll actually have a force for him to hit down low. Our team doesn't have the talent yet, but the pieces are there to run the offense.

I think Adelman would be a good fit for this team. The best fit available.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, I would like to see it happen. Unfortunately everyone is talking now about how again the organization has mucked up in handling something. I can't really disagree much. If you definitely weren't firing Hill this shouldn't have gone public. Now it just looks like a big mess.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Adelman plus couple veterans and we are top contenders in the East...But unfortunatelly, I am feeling that our "great" management will ask to wait for another year to develop young guys with stupid Brian Hill  then we ll limp to postseason for another sweep


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Adleman would be the one.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Adelman


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Adelman would be a good coach for Orlando. Brown wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

how about Billy Donovan?

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/basketball/magic/orl-magic1207may12,0,3925547.story?coll=orl-magic

I think Donovan may be able to really inspire and get this young team moving if he did come over. No talks yet, but it could happen.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

I for one would love to see Adelman as the head coach... but it may not be a possibility.



> 15th May, 2007 - 10:38 pm
> HOUSTON -- Former NBA coach Rick Adelman has talked to the Houston Rockets about the coaching job currently held by Jeff Van Gundy, according to media reports Tuesday night.
> 
> KRIV-TV, citing anonymous league sources, reported Adelman flew to Southampton, N.Y., for a meeting at the home of Rockets owner Leslie Alexander.
> ...


Adelman is Slipping Away


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Adelman and Iavaroni have signed with Houston and Memphis respectively.

Good job Orlando, just wait until all the good coaches with that fast paced offense you want are gone, then fire Hill and bring in the unproven Donovan! Or even Mike Fratello!

This team is completely mismanaged.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Adelman and Iavaroni have signed with Houston and Memphis respectively.
> 
> Good job Orlando, just wait until all the good coaches with that fast paced offense you want are gone, then fire Hill and bring in the unproven Donovan! Or even Mike Fratello!
> 
> This team is completely mismanaged.



I have heard that that head coach would stay.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We should bring in Jeff Van Gundy. Slow things down a bit. I bet with JVG we could average 65pts a game and win 42 games next year.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> We should bring in Jeff Van Gundy. Slow things down a bit. I bet with JVG we could average 65pts a game and win 42 games next year.


:laugh:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> We should bring in Jeff Van Gundy. Slow things down a bit. I bet with JVG we could average 65pts a game and win 42 games next year.


Haha. We've missed the boat on most of the decent coaches, Hill will probably stick around for another year and get the sack this time next year. At least Jeff would get Dwight the ball though.

I don't understand Otis Smith. Adelman would have been perfect with our personnel, the Rockets will be a good team next year if they adapt. Having the ball go through Yao with his passing skills will up his assists a bit. If they get it together they'll be a real pleasure to watch. Why is it Houston that always burns us?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> Brian Hill held hostage, Day 17.
> 
> Our local nightmare is not over.
> 
> ...


Blog

WHEN THE HELL ARE WE FIRING HILL!??

at this point all of the other coaches have already begun talks with franchises, and i fear that if we do not get rid of hill soon we will be stuck with him for another year. 

what the heck is taking so long?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Haha. We've missed the boat on most of the decent coaches, Hill will probably stick around for another year and get the sack this time next year. At least Jeff would get Dwight the ball though.
> 
> I don't understand Otis Smith. Adelman would have been perfect with our personnel, the Rockets will be a good team next year if they adapt. Having the ball go through Yao with his passing skills will up his assists a bit. If they get it together they'll be a real pleasure to watch. Why is it Houston that always burns us?


EXACTLY! the organization should have been more decisive and fired hill to hire adelman.. 

I think a lot of us here agree that Adelman would have been a nice fit... but now that Adelman is out... who now? what now?


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

> Embattled Orlando Magic coach Brian Hill has held repeated discussions with team president Bob Vander Weide and general manager Otis Smith in the past two weeks, and he continues to operate as if he will lead the Magic next season.
> 
> ``To me, everything we’re doing is business as usual,’’ said Hill, whose job has been under evaluation since the Magic were swept out of the playoffs by the Detroit Pistons. ``I’m still coming to work every day and we continue to have discussions on a daily basis about what we can do to improve this basketball team.’’
> 
> ...


Link

I just read this on another board... *not* good news guys...


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Hill is going to stay, Oits will must likely give hill another year to hang himself.


----------

